# Dang! How long has this been going on?



## pcwolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Twenty years crunching with BOINC and World Community Grid.  I never realized there was such an active community here on TPU. :O

Hello, All!


----------



## Lorec (Feb 9, 2020)

Sure! We are a top13 team too! @phill everyday notifies everyone about daily numbers and milestones.
I see You are a main earner for team U.S. COAST GUARD  
...and a fellow 3950x user 
You are always welcome to come and chat with us here.

...or maybe even join our team altogether?? 

Anyhow, welcome to TPU!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2020)

You'll get me in trouble @Lorec !! 

I am guilty of a few things, updating pie stats etc is definitely one of them   Feel free to stop by here and chat away, always welcome new members and if you fancy a change in team to crunch for.....  Well I could recommend one or two...  Maybe one more than two but you know what I mean


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you for the warm welcome, Gents!

Lorec ... I am a core whore   I'll blow a bunch $$ when the 4950X hits with 32 cores and 64 threads.

Took me a *lot* of iterations before the 3950X settled down. I am on ASRock X470 Taichi and finally got AGESA 1004B in February. The temps were blowing up (over 75c) and so I had to reduce effort to 100% cores and 50% cycles to get it down in the 60s. Now with 1004, my motherboard got ECO mode, and I am back to 100/100 with temps 50-60.  Gut level reaction is that I am probably getting 80% of the results with about half the wattage.  But I am willing to be educated if there is a better way.

This is on a Corsair H100 AIO.  I was considering  a switch to a 280mm AIO or experimenting with Noctua air cooler, until I hit on the ECO.


----------



## Lorec (Feb 19, 2020)

pcwolf said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, Gents!
> 
> Lorec ... I am a core whore   I'll blow a bunch $$ when the 4950X hits with 32 cores and 64 threads.
> 
> ...


I run 100/100 on PBO, which makes it all core 3.9 with 67~70C.
On less than 100% cores boost clocks ramp up to 4.5 and temps hit under 80C 
Im on custom loop with 360 rad too... Maybe I should get a second rad?
Doesnt eco mode only lower boost 100mhz and power usage a tiny bit?
Gotta try that out though, see what kinda PPDs i can get 

EDIT: 
I am a core whore too  I love my cores and  of course


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 19, 2020)

Around January 15th I unplugged the 3900X and set up the 3950X.

ASRock released AGESA 1004B on February 4th. I turned off PBO (it appears TWICE in the UEFI bios, for some reason) in my effort to tune the watts and heat.
You can see on the "Conky" on the second screen some details of CPU environment.  Yeah ... I'm a Linux nerd, too.
Pretty happy with the slope. Not much on the details about work effort uploads, I just like the more than 45 degree slope.

AMD claims Eco takes 105w TDP down to 65w output.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2020)

pcwolf said:


> View attachment 145250View attachment 145251
> 
> Around January 15th I unplugged the 3900X and set up the 3950X.
> 
> ...


How have I missed Conky? Because I'm a noob? Well I'm. I better try to get that installed. Btw 3950X is temporary of the urgent must have list. Despite the warm winter my money tree doesn't work with me


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 19, 2020)

Conky is a kind of scripting language.  The header of the file will provide some direction for your search.

Entertaining eye candy on reddit


----------



## Lorec (Feb 20, 2020)

pcwolf said:


> Conky is a kind of scripting language.  The header of the file will provide some direction for your search.
> 
> Entertaining eye candy on reddit


Wow! this looks great! 
I run Ubuntu on my R7 1700, will it work there too?
Im fairly new to linux tbh


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 20, 2020)

Works on all variety of Linux as far as I know.  It is a lot of fun, since you can edit a plain text file and see instant changes with a Ctrl-S.
Have fun.


----------

